
Awesome blackfriday - EduardoRT
https://github.com/smayzes/awesome-blackfriday
======
anngrant
I'm participating in the Black Friday online deals. I think it's a great time
to shop for deals on beneficial terms. I saw some good offers on
[http://www.templatemonster.com/blog/black-
friday-2016-deals-...](http://www.templatemonster.com/blog/black-
friday-2016-deals-tech/) . This source is well worth checking.

